# Revell C-17A Globemaster



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone here built this kit from Revell? Always had a soft spot for military aircraft and have not done one in a looong time. I've read several reviews online. It seems to have gotten good reviews. There some aftermarket decals available for it as well. I would probably do a gear up/in flight mode and mount to a nice wood base.



http://www.ipmsusa2.org/reviews2/aircraft/kits/revell_144_c17/revell_144_c17.htm


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't have the kit myself, but I've heard a lot of good things about it, plus the aftermarket decals is good! A friend of mine has this kit and he's excited about it.

I hadn't thought about getting one myself, but I might change my mind about it.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I have this kit and it is beautiful. Unfortunately, It's sitting on my desk, not having been touched for about two months. Just haven't had the time to work on it.

I'm building it with the cargo bay open so I can detail the cargo bay, which is nicely done, BTW. As a USAF retiree, I've flown on this aircraft and I've also taken a lot of interior photos.

I also bought the aftermarket decals to do the bird up as one here at Dover AFB. They're not quite as good as the kit supplied decals, but they'll have to do.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will be ordering this this week. NTRPRZ I would love to see some of your interior pics! I will be picking up a set of decals as well. I know two companies make decal sets for this. What company did you buy?

Oh, and NTRPRZ, thanks for your service.:thumbsup:


----------

